# Classic Cartoons! (Beetlejuice, Thundercats, Ren and Stimpy, etc)



## Gavrill (May 16, 2009)

Classic cartoons! We all know them (well, most of us, anyways) and quite a few of us still love em. So let's discuss em!

My favorite classic cartoons:
*CatDog*
*Courage the Cowardly Dog
Thundercats
Transformers
Ren & Stimpy
Rocko's Modern Life

*What are your faves?


----------



## Shindo (May 16, 2009)

<3 rocko


----------



## Ikrit (May 16, 2009)

looney toons...


----------



## CaptainCool (May 16, 2009)

rocko was awesome!^^
man, i liked so many cartoons... dexter's lab was pretty cool as well, loved that show!
ren and stimpy creeped and grossed me out... and it still does XD


----------



## pheonix (May 16, 2009)

Jounny Bravo. 

*does the monkey*

Does anyone remember the tetris cartoon? And swat kats was awesome. I'll remember a bunch at random cause I'm scatterbrained when it comes to things from that far in the past.


----------



## Liam (May 16, 2009)

Courage was good, never saw transformers, the other 3 were meh.
How could you forget to mention looney toons??


----------



## Teracat (May 16, 2009)

*High fives phoenix* Swat Kats rocked the house.

I just recently watched Thundercats and...boy, do I love how subtle their messages are.

Also, tetris cartoon? I remember there was an episode of Captain N where they went to a tetris-world and it was...just about as painful as any other Captain N episode.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 16, 2009)

Damn, I remember so many of the above ones. XD

But what else...? Ah, right. You're missing Tom and Jerry for one; I loved that show when I was young. Add in Animaniacs and Freakazoid, for that matter.

Love that nostalgia. :3


----------



## Ikrit (May 16, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!

CAPTIN PLANET!!!!!!1!1!!1ONE!1


----------



## Kaamos (May 16, 2009)

Doug, Hey Arnold, Freakazoid, Biker Mice from Mars, Swat Kats. I can't really remember any more.

Edit: Oh yeah, Two Stupid Dogs, Angry Beavers.


----------



## pheonix (May 16, 2009)

Teracat said:


> *High fives phoenix* Swat Kats rocked the house.
> 
> I just recently watched Thundercats and...boy, do I love how subtle their messages are.
> 
> Also, tetris cartoon? I remember there was an episode of Captain N where they went to a tetris-world and it was...just about as painful as any other Captain N episode.



Yeah there was a tetris cartoon in the early 90s, I was like 3 or 4 when it got pulled so it was a loooong time ago. lol


----------



## Twylyght (May 16, 2009)

The Animaniacs, Freekazoid, Pinky and the Brain, Ren and Stimpy, Thundercats, Silverhawks, Rocko, Catdog, Tiny Toons,  Thundercats, GI Joe, and Transformers.  There are some others, but I can't remember their names lol


----------



## X (May 16, 2009)

tom & jerry
loony toons
batman



SHENZEBO said:


> *Courage the Cowardly Dog
> *



this


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 17, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Classic cartoons! We all know them (well, most of us, anyways) and quite a few of us still love em. So let's discuss em!
> 
> My favorite classic cartoons:
> *CatDog*
> ...


 Seems just about anything passes for classic these days. Cute avatar BTW.


----------



## Beastcub (May 17, 2009)

captain planet
gargoyles
freakazoid
dream riders
lady lovely locks
rainbow brite
my little pony
the popples
the littles
dink the dinosaur


----------



## Gavrill (May 17, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Seems just about anything passes for classic these days. Cute avatar BTW.


It's usually "classic" when it gets canceled/no new episodes. So technically Invader Zim  would be "classic".

@ Kaamos: Fuck yeah Angry Beavers :V


----------



## Kaamos (May 17, 2009)

I remembered a few more: Ahh!! Real Monsters, Rugrats, Cow and Chicken, Bonkers, The Tick, The old Sonic cartoon. Can't say I liked all of those, but just trying to list all the ones I remember as a kid and that aren't on TV anymore. 

By the way, Cartoon Network still plays Courage fairly often.


----------



## Crimes (May 17, 2009)

THUNDERCATS OMG LOLOLOL.

Courage is still on sometimes, who hasen't liked that show?
Rocko too.

....never really saw Ren and Stimpy :C

Catdog...eh, I feel like it has it's lovers and it's haters. I thought it was pretty good.
SAME WITH ANGRY BEAVERS OMG <3


----------



## Gavrill (May 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> By the way, Cartoon Network still plays Courage fairly often.


I know. They also play Looney Toons. But neither have new episodes.


----------



## Sernion (May 17, 2009)

Tom and Jerry is still fun to watch from time to time.
I used to enjoy watching Dexter's Lab but the new episodes sucked really bad.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 17, 2009)

Remember Cartoon All Stars?  Preferably not.

Captain N was pretty cool despite it's many flaws.

Then there's the atrocious Darkstalkers cartoon which I'd rather take a Climb Razor in the ass than watch that.

Whoever understands the previous sentence wins free pudding courtesy of Anakaris.


----------



## Ikrit (May 17, 2009)

smurfs!


----------



## xiath (May 17, 2009)

courage the cowardly dog FTW!!!  I am so happy that they are still runing reruns of it on CN.  That and I used to be addicted to Ed, Edd, and Eddie.  I just saw an episode the other day and it brings back memories.


----------



## pheonix (May 17, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Then there's the atrocious Darkstalkers cartoon which I'd rather take a Climb Razor in the ass than watch that.
> 
> Whoever understands the previous sentence wins free pudding courtesy of Anakaris.



That cartoon was horrible. D: Wasn't there only like 4 or 5 eps before it got canceled? I can't remember but I know it didn't last long at all. lol

Also, Charlie Brown. :razz:


----------



## Kaamos (May 17, 2009)

I freaking loved Charlie Brown as a kid, I still have some ancient VHS tapes of that show that barely work.

Also: Road Rovers.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That cartoon was horrible. D: Wasn't there only like 4 or 5 eps before it got canceled? I can't remember but I know it didn't last long at all. lol


It lasted 13 eps.

Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge anime is a 100X better alternative.


----------



## Teracat (May 18, 2009)

...Wait a second, there was an awful '90s American darkstalkers cartoon?! </slowpoke>

MUST WATCH NOW


----------



## -Lucario- (May 18, 2009)

Hm, lets see here:

Ren & Stimpy
Rocko's modern life
Angry Beavers
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Dexter's Laboratory
Ed, Edd n Eddy
Time Squad

Yup that's just about all I watched.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 18, 2009)

Teracat said:


> ...Wait a second, there was an awful '90s American darkstalkers cartoon?! </slowpoke>
> 
> MUST WATCH NOW



Unless you're joking, here's a sample...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLZIWZszuh8


----------



## Kaamos (May 18, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Unless you're joking, here's a sample...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLZIWZszuh8



That was like a train wreck... I just couldn't stop watching. How could something that awful be allowed exist for any amount of time?


----------



## pheonix (May 18, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> That was like a train wreck... I just couldn't stop watching. How could something that awful be allowed exist for any amount of time?



A contracted commitment.


----------



## Teracat (May 18, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Unless you're joking, here's a sample...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLZIWZszuh8



I was serious, I love cheesy '90s shows.

And this was just as bad as I hoped it would be.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 18, 2009)

The Pink Panther still makes me laugh every time I watch it.


----------



## Twylyght (May 19, 2009)

Beetlejiuce, The Real Ghostbusters,  Talespin, and Spiderman lol


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 19, 2009)

Oh, man, so many of those cartoons from the late '80s and '90s rocked! Here's a list of the many cartoons I watched when I was little:

Bobby's World
Doug
Extreme Dinosaurs
Mighty Max
Kablam
Garfield and Friends
Inspector Gadget
Grimm Fairy Tale Classics

There may be more; I just can't remember them all off the top of my head.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 19, 2009)

BOBBY'S WORLD HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OH MY GOD HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH BOBBY!! HAHAHAHAHAAAA


AHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 19, 2009)

Rocko's Modern Life! <3
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Angry Beavers!



KirbyCowFox said:


> The Pink Panther still makes me laugh every time I watch it.



Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever seen the cartoon, despite my wanting so badly to see it, but I have seen the modern version of the movies.


----------



## Twylyght (May 20, 2009)

Oh, I remember Bobby's World!  I used to watch that along with Life with Louie.  They were both funny.


----------



## Kaamos (May 20, 2009)

Oh, Pelswick.

Also: Sheep in The Big City, What ever happened to Robot Jones?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2009)

Here I'll list all the ones i can remember, that i have either watched, or just heard about.

Tiny Toons
Loony Toons
Sponge Bob
Dexters laboratory
Ed, Edd and Eddy
MASK
Thunder Cats
Swat Cats
Dog City
Sylvanian Families
Transformers
Captain Planet
Biker Mice From Mars
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Little Mouse On The Prairie
Chucklewood Critters
Tom and Jerry
Animaniacs
Blinky Bill
Skippy, Adventures in Bushtown
Moomins
Little Bits
Dog Tanian
Captain N
Courage The Cowardly Dog
Ren and Stimpy
Rocko
Charlie Brown
Get Along Gang 
Duck Tales
Tale Spin
Goof Troop
Spider Man
Danger Mouse
Bat Man
Underdog
Johnny bravo
Doug
Hey Arnold
The PowerPuff Girls
Hulk
Top Cat
Captain Caveman
Scooby Doo
The Snorks
Hair Bear Bunch
Hong Kong Phoey
Yogi Bear
Gargoyels
Super mario world

Right, think i got carried away.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 22, 2009)

Looney Tunes, Tom and Jerry, late 90's nictoons and of course ZIM.


----------



## Beta Link (May 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Does anyone remember the tetris cartoon?


Dude, are you serious? There was a freakin' _Tetris_ cartoon? 

Anyway, there are simply too many for me to count. But off the top of my head...
The Transformers (wasn't born yet when it actually aired, but it still pwns)
Dexter's Lab
Cat Dog
Hey Arnold
Reboot (anyone remember that one?)
Transformers Armada (last decent TF line, IMO)
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Doug
Time Squad
Ed, Edd, and Eddie
PokÃ©mon (When it was, ya know, _good_)
Invader Zim

If I think of any more good ones, I'll be sure to post 'em.


----------



## TwilightV (May 25, 2009)

I'll just list a few that haven't already been here:

The Raccoons
Eek! Stravaganza
Sam & Max: Freelance Police
Inspector Gadget
The Incredible Crash Dummies (wish it had more than a pilot)


----------



## Twylyght (May 25, 2009)

I remember Reboot.  I loved that show.  Let's see...
Project G.eeK.eR.
The Mask (Yes, they turned the Mask movie into a cartoon lol)
The Cowboys of Moo Masa (anyone remember that one? lol)
The Maxx
Cadillacs and Dinosaurs
Bots Master
The Littles
Silverhawks
Marshall Bravestarr


----------



## Fenra (Jun 16, 2009)

Tom and Jerry, Animaniacs (including every other cartoon put in that show, pinky and the brain etc.), Dexter's laboratory, 2 stupid dogs, Spiderman (the 1994 to 1998 series), Disney shorts, particularily Pluto or Donald and Chip and Dale centric episodes, Road Runner... think thats about it, at least for what I watched growing up.

Oh and I know its not exactly classic but gotta show love for "Fairly Odd Parents", one of the few modern cartoons I actualy enjoy


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone remember Ah! Real Monsters?


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jun 18, 2009)

.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 3, 2009)

Looney Tunes and Merrie Melodies, Private Snafu, Popeye, Superman (Fleischer Studios), Johnny Quest, The Pink Panther Show, EEK! The Cat, Terrible Thunder Lizards, Mighty Orbots, The Super Six, The Herculoids, Frankenstein Jr. & The Impossibles. Also Super Secret Squirrel, Pinky & The Brain, and Loonatics Unleashed (Tech E. Coyote rocks!).


----------



## Idlewild (Aug 4, 2009)

Vaporshi said:


> Disney Afternoon Shows (Darkwing Duck, Goof Troop, Bonkers, Chip'N Dale: Rescue Rangers, Gargoyles).



HECK YES! My mom even watched Chip N' Dale with me. I think I was addicted to Disney every afternoon for these shows alone. Except Bonkers. Fuck Bonkers and his annoying toony ways.

Does anyone else remember Gummy Bears? I remember that they drank a potion and it made them bouncy. And while I'm on this Nostalgia tangent, Arthur anyone? I will STILL watch Arthur (even though they have some new voices )


----------



## Jelly (Aug 4, 2009)

I think my favorite episode of Rocko is that totally fucked up one by the guy who did the 90's Felix movie.
I think the episode was called "TRASH-O-MADNESS."
Was fucking bizarre.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 5, 2009)

Tigersharks and Bucky O'Hare I kind of miss the rest you have all metion I do remember or don't .


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2009)

Teracat said:


> *High fives phoenix* Swat Kats rocked the house.
> 
> I just recently watched Thundercats and...boy, do I love how subtle their messages are.
> 
> Also, tetris cartoon? I remember there was an episode of Captain N where they went to a tetris-world and it was...just about as painful as any other Captain N episode.



SPEAK NOT THE NAME! I was only 5 or 6 when I saw Captain N, and even THEN I thought it was profoundly retarded! They made a mockery of Mother Brain  High Command is not pleased.....


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2009)

Ren and Stimpy wouldn't make it past today's censors. Kids these days. Closet thing we have to it is Spongebob. The new ones.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 5, 2009)

Everything I'd list has been listed. So I leave you with this little gem of awesome and win:

http://www.theorangesplat.com/

Though I consider pre-movie Pokemon (up to around 2000) to be classic.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 5, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Anyone remember Ah! Real Monsters?



Yes!

Also:

Rocko's Modern Life
Animaniacs
Batman: TAS
Gummy Bears
Shirt Tales
Bonkers
Chip and Dale's Rescue Rangers
Duck Tales
Darkwing Duck
Tale Spin
Tiny Toons
Thundercats
Cool McCool
Inch High Private Eye
Plastic Man
The Tick
Superfriends
Ghostbusters (both "The Real Ghostbusters" and Filmation's "Ghostbusters")
Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids
Beetlejuice
Garfield and Friends
Heathcliff and the Catillac Cats (almost always for the Riff Raff cartoon)
The Smurfs
The Snorks
Pac Man
Bravestarr
He-Man
She-Ra
Star Trek: TAS (hey, I was young!)

My dad still watches re-runs of X-Men and Gargoyles, two more excellent classic cartoons.

And the imports:

Star Blazers
Robotech
G Force/Battle of the Planets
Voltron (lions, not cars)
Tranzor Z

Oh, wow, I can't remember what else, but I'm sure there were many more great classic cartoons.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 9, 2009)

Has anybody here ever seen _Talespin_? If your a furry, then it's a must see!


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

tailspin
rescuers
Chip n Dale
duck tales
Thundar the Barbarian
Secret of the nimh  
pinky and the brain
angry beavers
The monchhichis
scooby Doo
and lots of others ....

And though not a cartoon, long ago there was this show with live rodents, a hamster and guinea pig pig for sure lived by a river and had problems to fix all the time, can't remember the name though. 
And the Dark Crystal ( i knot not a cartoon, but great)


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 9, 2009)

i loved ThunderCats. it was like my fav cartoon, i was really happy when they brought t to OnDemand. (Just siwh theyd update it faster!). i liked most of the old Nick-toons and the ORIGIAL Tom and Jerry (it's on OnDemand too, only guess what the fuck they did: They redubbed it! they  redubbed Tom's owner's voice from the 40's Mammy to someone, who i SWEAR i know that voice! (i think she played Helen on Drake and Josh) still, its unright to do that! there was nothing OFFENCSIVE with how she talked!!!


----------



## Leah_loves_ZaDr (Aug 10, 2010)

Invader Zim <3
Angry Beavers
Hey Arnold
CatDog
and etc


----------



## Riptor (Aug 10, 2010)

I think you're all forgetting one very important thing that should be fixed _right now._






"I am vengeance... I am the night... I... am... _*Batman!"*_

This show, along with Swat Kats, was pretty much my *entire *childhood, and I'd still easily say it's one of the best cartoon shows ever made, if not _the_ best.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I was going to post this next one in the cartoon thread that's literally right under this one, but it turns out that was just some necro, so I might as well put it here instead.

Megas XLR: Pretty much the last good thing Cartoon Network ever did, ever. They might as well have shut the whole channel down after they cancelled it, because it went straight down the toilet right after.






What can I say? I dig giant robots. Do you? :3


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

Heheh, Ren and Stimpy. SO wrong for children to watch, yet such a great show. The closest thing we have to that now is Spongebob...

speaking of Spongebob, has anyone noticed how...suggestive the newer episodes are? XD


----------



## Riptor (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:
			
		

> speaking of Spongebob, has anyone noticed how...suggestive the newer episodes are? XD


I forget how long it's been since I've seen Spongebob, but from what I hear from a few places on the internet, mostly TVTropes, it's apparently gotten really shitty lately. Supposedly there's way more gross out humor than there used to be.

It might have something to do with the fact that the execs wouldn't let them end the show after the movie came out, or at least that's what I heard. There's not much sadder than a show that really, really needs to be put down, but it just can't.

Prime example: The Simpsons.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 10, 2010)

I grew up on TV.  My favorite cartoons were Reboot, Animaniacs, Sonic SatAM (yes, shut up), Freakazoid and Ren & Stimpy.

Nickelodeon used to have a lot of fantastic live-action programming too, that I feel compelled to note even if it's technically off topic.  The Adventures of Pete & Pete was god-tier.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm shocked that no one's mentioned The Twisted Tales of Felix the Cat D: .

[yt]VE6ltfaWGJg[/yt]

Also Duckman.

I own all five seasons of the original Ren and Stimpy on DVD. Some time soon I'll see about tracking down Courage the Cowardly Dog, The Tick and the rest of my old favorites.

P.S. Loony Toons, Tom and Jerry all the other cartoons from that era are shit bollix, I always hated those fucking shows :[ .


----------



## Lobar (Aug 10, 2010)

Duckman is not a kids show.  I wasn't allowed to watch it or Beavis and Butthead (I did anyways).


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Duckman is not a kids show.  I wasn't allowed to watch it or Beavis and Butthead (I did anyways).



Good point. I remember watching it when I was like, eleven or twelve, but I suppose I probably shouldn't have been. 

Here's another really obscure cartoon, it's a shame in got canceled.

[yt]M3SXNIvHDaw[/yt]

There was one episode of this show that disturbed the fuck out of me when I was a kid, I really want to track it down and watch it again. Scouring youtube as we speak :V .


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 10, 2010)

I remember most of thos cartoons and they were great. The only real downside is most are on DVD.


----------

